# BB-Code bei Sysprofile, Text ausrichten



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich in meinem Mod& Misc Bereich bei Sysprofil der Text "gegliedert" dargestellt wird ich weiß aber leider nicht wie ich das mit BBCode geht ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht und hoffe das ich damit mein Anliegen veranschaulichen kann. 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe 
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

@majorguns
Schau mal hier rein: Tutorial für euren Modding & Misc Bereich! - SysProfile Forum


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @majorguns
> Schau mal hier rein: Tutorial für euren Modding & Misc Bereich! - SysProfile Forum


Hab´s mir angesehen aber entweder ich bin blind oder es steht nicht drin was ich Suche...... 
Welcher befhel ist das denn ?


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

Ich verzweifele langsamm ich sitze jetzt schon den GANZEN Tag daran und bekomme das nicht gebacken bitte bitte helft mir, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

Mir fällt dazu nur eine Tabelle ein.
ein Beispiel:

```
[table]e-mail:|ich@gmx.de|
steam:|ichbinderbeste2009|
icq:|123456789|
pcgh.de:|spam_bot[/table]
```
Sieht dann so aus:



e-mail:|ich@gmx.de|
steam:|ichbinderbeste2009|
icq:|123456789|
pcgh.de:|spam_bot
Vieleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der mit BBcode eine Tabelle noch besser hinbekommt
Bleibt dann nur zu hoffen das der BBcode auch dort im Modding&Misc Bereich funktioniert.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

ne geht leider auch nicht der Zeigt mir imer nur dan reinen Code in der Vorschau an  Aber trotzdem danke. So langsam fang ich an diesen ****** Code zu hassen  Wieso nimmt man nicht einfach html  
Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand eine andere möglichkeit mein Problem zu lösen *hoff*
MfG MajorGuns


----------

